# Road to perdition



## Caledonianguy69 (Sep 22, 2018)

Hello, I’m Alex. I’m a 43 year old man that feels a lot younger and has a whole lot of relationship problems going on. Mainly of my own doing I might add. I’m looking at making my first post soon, other than this intro, and thinking the ‘considering divorce’ forum could be the one, although I’d fit well into a whole host of others.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Hey there, Alex. 

Welcome. Approval logistics should happen soon.


----------

